
In 2016, mainframes very much a part of business: study - mediawatch
http://www.itwire.com/enterprise-solutions/75541-in-2016,-mainframes-very-much-a-part-of-business-study.html
======
gigatexal
Might be time to learn cobol ... shudder.

